# Kiser lake Largemouth



## Froggin4Bass (Apr 21, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys are thinking about the bass fishing out there in kiser, I've done tons of fishing starting out there last summer and had tons of success finding those nice bass. Know of any other places around that have good largemouth fishing?


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Indian lake is 30 minutes north of kiser

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I caught a 22" 5+ lb hawg outta there during ice season...kiser has tons of bass in the 1-3 pound range with a few big ones too..


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Does kiser lake have any accessible spots for some good shore fishing? I do not have a boat or kayak

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Tyler, there are a few places where they built up little peninsula type structures where you can fish. There's also decent access along 235 from shore. Other than those places, much of the shoreline is lined with Lilly pads though, so it can be a bit difficult to fish from shore. There is a store on the lake that has boats (rowboats, canoes and kayaks) available for rent. Pretty reasonable pricing for their rentals too.

Welcome to OGF!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I really wanna learn to kayak as thats probably the only way id be able to afford to get on the water

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are some beaten paths too if you down for a little searching. They have cheap boat and canoe rentals

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeepin, thank you for the info. I would love to learn how to kayak. Anyone know any info on kayak lessons or some decent beginner yaks?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tyler, I just started yak fishing myself. I spend most my time fishing bass tournaments but figured it I could get on the water even more with a yak on my truck. Anyhow, I bought a used sit on top off of ogf's classifieds. Got a great deal. It really is up to you on what to spend on one. You can get a new ascend fishing yak from basspro for around 350 I believe. Check out youtube. Some good instruction and there are a ton of knowledgeable yak fishers here in the southwest section that could answer all your questions.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Tyler9219 said:


> Jeepin, thank you for the info. I would love to learn how to kayak. Anyone know any info on kayak lessons or some decent beginner yaks?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tyler, I highly recommend stopping by Whitewater Warehouse on Valley Street right by the Mad River for all of your kayak questions. I just bought my first fishing kayak there last week and love it! They were very knowledgeable and will even let you demo any kayaks they have in stock for free right there on the river. They haul it down there and everything!

If you get decide to get one hit me up! None of my friends have kayaks, or really like to fish much for that matter lol.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Flannel carp that sounds great! I grew up right there so I know where you are talkin about! I am VERY interested in kayaking, so I definitely will be keeping touch! I think I will need to find a lesson or two though.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LimaFlyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyler9219 said:


> Flannel carp that sounds great! I grew up right there so I know where you are talkin about! I am VERY interested in kayaking, so I definitely will be keeping touch! I think I will need to find a lesson or two though.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tyler,

They have lessons as well. Check out their website at http://www.kayakdayton.com/. Bernie is an avid whitewater guy but knows quite a bit about kayaking in general. You can't go wrong with White Water Warehouse and they'll treat you right.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome! Im definitely gonna be giving them a call! Thanks very much everyone for the fantastic info.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Tyler Eastwood metro park has free yak lessons. Go to 5 rivers metro parks to find dates they even supply the yaks.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome! Im gonna sign up today hopefully. Ive already been watching yak fishing videos and it looks great.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Out here now and so far its not been too bad two fish in maybe an hour and a half

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Both caught in near cover with a creature bait

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Tyler9219 said:


> Both caught in near cover with a creature bait
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice to see you pulling some in!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Great job up there man!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks! Theyre tiny, buy hey im not skunked anymore this year. Im eating lunch now then ill be back out with more hopefully!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good deal! Wish I wasnt laid up right now otherwise id be right there 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Im hoping the bite comes back! Its gotten warmer and i can see them now up shallow, but they werent biting anything. So, I decided to give a break and eat some lunch.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice catch Tyler!


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks! Im glad to finally catch a couple this year

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

